# bh2000 protien skimmer problem bubbles bubbles bubbles!!!!



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just purchased a new octopus bh2000 skimmer and I'm having all kinds of bubble problems. I have installed the bubble stopper, tried to increase and decrease the air flow and still tons of bubbles in my tank!!!!! I have aimed the retun pipe directly at the inlet tube hoping that would help but no..Rave reviews were all I read on the product can someone please help...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

triggerboy1957 said:


> I just purchased a new octopus bh2000 skimmer and I'm having all kinds of bubble problems. I have installed the bubble stopper, tried to increase and decrease the air flow and still tons of bubbles in my tank!!!!! I have aimed the retun pipe directly at the inlet tube hoping that would help but no..Rave reviews were all I read on the product can someone please help...


 You have an excellent Skimmer. Take the skimmer out and give it a bath in vineagar and water. All skimmers have a resin on them for shelf life, usually takes a few days to break them in. So, sit tight, or wash it out.:-D That baby will work great for you.


----------



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks I'll sit tight for a few days and if they don't stop I'll wash it out..
It would have been helpful if Octopus would have mentioned this in their directions..
One other question all I'm getting now are white bubbles inside the skimmer. How long will it take before I'll start collecting that nasty brown scum?
Thank you


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

triggerboy1957 said:


> Thanks I'll sit tight for a few days and if they don't stop I'll wash it out..
> It would have been helpful if Octopus would have mentioned this in their directions..
> One other question all I'm getting now are white bubbles inside the skimmer. How long will it take before I'll start collecting that nasty brown scum?
> Thank you


 If you see the white bubbles in there, they are collecting junk, you just don't have alot of detrius in the water as of yet. If you see those bubbles and foam in the cup, the ugly stuff isnt' far behind.


----------

